# Who Needs An Arctic Armor Insultex Floatation Suit? I'm Putting An Order In



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be placing an order for theArctic Armor Insultex Floatation suits.If you order now,I can save $40.00 off the retail price.You can go to www.idigear.com for all the information regarding the suits. The Small-Medium and Large suits are $299.00 and the XL-XXL and XXXL suits are $319.00.The are the RED/BLACK or Black suits.I can get the Camo and Arctic Armor Plus GREEN/BLACK suits for $20.00 more. Let me know asap, I'd like to put the order in this Friday................Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I purchased one from Mark a few weeks ago. I can't tell you enough how much more comfortable wearing this new tech material outer clothing has made my ice fishing that more enjoyable. I'm no longer looking like the "Michelin-Man" and wobbling onto & off the ice. Having a handful of layered clothing is almost a thing of the past.

My 24yr old son, Nathan, has "confiscated it" a few times and worn it too. *He said it beats the h*ll out of Carharts.*

As for safety.... THE SUITE MAY SAVE YOUR LIFE. It floats, which is a far cry from the other makes & models on the market.

I just wish I'd have bought one a few years ago when they first came on the market.

*Mrphish42 said it best: "It's like wearing a shanty"*

YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been looking at these suits and they seem like a good investment. Any idea how sizes run?? I did not see any info on their site. I am 6'4", 210lbs. I would like to get one big enough with some room for layering and room to grow, at least around the midsection.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

swantucky said:


> I have been looking at these suits and they seem like a good investment. Any idea how sizes run?? I did not see any info on their site. I am 6'4", 210lbs. I would like to get one big enough with some room for layering and room to grow, at least around the midsection.


I'm 6'2, 250 lbs and Mark suggested an XXL for myself, which I'll order from him on Friday.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the green 'plus' suit and highly recommend it..the inner lining is really nice


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

SWANTUCKY,the suits run 1/2 size bigger than what the lable reads.Also, do not figure in layering clothes. All I wear under my suit is long john tops & bottoms and have to take the jacket off once inside the shanty. It's hard to believe something so light in weight can keep you toasty warm.........Mark


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> SWANTUCKY,the suits run 1/2 size bigger than what the lable reads.Also, do not figure in layering clothes. All I wear under my suit is long john tops & bottoms and have to take the jacket off once inside the shanty. It's hard to believe something so light in weight can keep you toasty warm.........Mark


Wohoo! I cant wait to get mine...


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope!!!!!!!!!!No layering at all.......I only wear my regular street clothes (jeans and sweat shirt).......Works out perfect .....no extra insulation required.......


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I love mine all i wear is shorts and shirt and the jacket comes off inside.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mark, I forgot how long it takes for you to receive them once you place the order. I plan on being up that way the weekend of Feb. 11th - 13th. I'd like to pick it up on the way up on the 11th.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> I will be placing an order for theArctic Armor Insultex Floatation suits.If you order now,I can save $40.00 off the retail price.You can go to www.idigear.com for all the information regarding the suits. The Small-Medium and Large suits are $299.00 and the XL-XXL and XXXL suits are $319.00.The are the RED/BLACK or Black suits.I can get the Camo and Arctic Armor Plus GREEN/BLACK suits for $20.00 more. Let me know asap, I'd like to put the order in this Friday................Mark
> 
> Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
> 7271 ST RT 14
> ...


Mine will have to wait until next year. Does the Camo Model come with the re-inforced knees and wherever else - like the Red/Black Models?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Perchy101 said:


> Mark, I forgot how long it takes for you to receive them once you place the order


Same question, if you order Friday the 28th, when will you have them in your shop?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I should have them within 3-4 working days once I place the order........Mark


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You all can thank my company's polyurethane TPU that we manufacture and sell to other companies to spin the fibers to make these suits.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> SWANTUCKY,the suits run 1/2 size bigger than what the lable reads.Also, do not figure in layering clothes. All I wear under my suit is long john tops & bottoms and have to take the jacket off once inside the shanty. It's hard to believe something so light in weight can keep you toasty warm.........Mark


Put it in my planner to call you tomorrow. I know how warm you guys say these suits are but I still want some room. I fish and ride the lakes in Canada and seldom use a shanty. Daytime highs are below zero at times, let alone riding in during the wee hours. 
This was a pic from a few years ago. Taken just before we took off on a 25 mile each way backcountry trip on snowmobiles. I am the good looking guy on the left


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys, I'll be placing the order tonight. I have a 6 suit minimum purchase and have met that, so this will probably be the last time I order this season.Be careful and safe, we have a long way to go.The long term forcast looks great with no warm up in sight.....Mark


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice to talk to you Mark and thanks for waiting on me! I was out plowing the drive and it hit me, "you forgot to call on the suit dummy!" Can't wait until they come in! I'll have to finagle my work schedule so I can make it down and check out your shop.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

I LOVE mine!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

spinning said:


> I LOVE mine!!!
> 
> View attachment 40683
> 
> ...


It looks really nice on you!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I can't wait till next Friday to come after mine. But since I got the camo one no one will see me. O I forgot it snowed.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

quackpot said:


> I can't wait till next Friday to come after mine. But since I got the camo one no one will see me. O I forgot it snowed.


I have the camo coming too and can't wait to get my hands on it! I was going to make the run down to get it but I may have Mark ship it, I want it NOW!!


----------



## grubbz (Feb 8, 2010)

wife got me one for Chrismas and what was stated previously is true, toasty-no need to layer, they do run a little big, but a great feature that hasn't been stated is that they have LOTS of pockets. It's obvious a lot of thought was put into the design.


----------



## fire_line (Nov 23, 2008)

i am 6'2" 253 # xxl was not a good fit arms are too short jacket was snug couldnt put sweatshirt under it went to 3x and have plenty of room to move and add sweater or jacket under it. this suit is warm and very wind proof. just thought i would let you know my experience on the sizing. the people i bought it from said i needed a 2x. they returned it with no problem.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Is anyone else getting excited waiting for the call that the suits are in? I feel like a child at Christmas.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

If I only had the extra $$$


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

OK Guys, the suits are in!!! ...............Mark


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks again for the arctic armor suit mark, i wore it yesterday, 2-6, on mosquito. it was very warm, and not bulky like my other coveralls. it's money well spent.


----------

